

The iPhone Actually Has No Competition Where It Matters Most : Profit - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/03/iphone-android-profit/

======
lambtron
interesting to see this area of the smartphone marketplace, as opposed to OEM
or OS market share by units. apple definitely has the upper hand in that it
owns the entire vertical, from the iOS software to manufacturing the phone
itself. furthermore, apple, having planned extensively what will go into the
phone, is able to bargain for cheaper raw material costs, thereby increasing
profit. not only does apple know how to dominate market share in iphone users,
but also they know how to make incredible amount of money off of that segments
business.

